# Anyone own a midnight blue metallic GTO?



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

How do you like the color if you do? It might be the color I can work some ideas with. :cool


----------



## GTOJEFF (Nov 1, 2004)

I own a impulse blue GTO and wish I would have gotten the midnight blue. The midnight blue is much darker and the silver interior appointments are great. Dont get me wrong my blue stiching on my car is nice with the blue gauges, but the silver gauges and sticking is nicer in my head.


----------



## EdwardC (Oct 8, 2004)

How would a midnight blue GTO look with white racing stripes over the hood, roof, and trunk? I recently saw a replica of a Shelby Daytona Coupe with the dark blue/white stripes paint scheme and man it was sweet. :cheers


----------



## Rob (Aug 7, 2004)

They look awesome. I rode by my dealer over the weekend and they had one in the back. If I would have waited for an '05, that was my car. Really looked good.

:cheers


----------



## jpoole (Jan 15, 2005)

That's the color I got. I love it. It is a really good looking.


----------



## Thrashed (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm trying to exercise restraint waiting for the dealer by me to receive the midnight blue 6-sp that shows in their inventory on pontiac.com. I drove a leftover '04 automatic today with an aftermarket hood that they practically wanted to make my payments to take it off their hands. It was tempting, but I really want the extra ponies and braking capabilities of the '05. Midnight Blue is the color for me. Maybe it will come in after 3/31/05 when the new incentive period starts. I'm hoping that GM comes out with at least $2500 or so as a rebate.


----------

